# Military Helicopters



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

As I was sitting here,I heard really loud helicopters so I had to go out and watch them.It was two military helicopters,flying so low I could make out body shapes and feel the wind from the propellers.It freaked out the chickens and geese and barely missed the tree tops.I live fairly close to Wright-Patterson Air Force Base in Dayton,Ohio and it's fairly common to see one but never more than one and NEVER that low.I'm hoping it's just basic training but with the way things are in the world,it made me a little nervous.Things are going down behind closed doors and people are going to jail and getting desperate.Stay aware of your surroundings-the proverbial SHTF may be coming to a town near you.Stay safe,always be prepared and God Bless!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think their maneuvers are alot of fun to watch. You should be so lucky. On occasion I've seen these old bulky propeller planes make big circles overhead. And in Omaha we watched the planes make a maneuver where they fly around and practice touching the runway and take off again. Maybe they're practicing some low land search training. You could probably call the base and find out
A


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We have planes, jets and helos from the Naval Air Station Jax fly around and over our house often.
Sometimes a police helo is flying around looking for bad guys for whatever reasons.

I hope I'm not around when the SHTF. It's just a matter of time IMO. Just look around in the world and see what's happening.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

We have military planes fly over us a lot and I'm from a military family so I know some they are probably training extra becouse of tension with North Korea


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

For some reason or other, where I live is big in backyard 'weed' production, so we constantly have police and military copters flying over.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Between 1 and 2pm yesterday,while collecting geese from the neighbor's yard for the third time,I heard a really loud explosion.It's not unusual,per se,as people shoot exploding targets,dynamite tree stumps,etc all the time(sometimes it sounds like WWIII on the weekends with the automatic and semi-automatic gunfire and explosions)but this was really loud and shook the ground.Of course,not mentioned on the news and I quit calling the sheriff's dept years ago because they never know what it was or can't tell me.I know there have been loud booms all over the world,still "unexplained" but this one wasn't like the others I hear and it happened close enough to feel.It might be a nothing burger but.............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We have 2 limestone mines about 10 miles from here and the neighborhoods are complaining about the explosions all the time-this far away!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

CQ; might've been low level sonic booms.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

A sonic boom occurred to me especially if they are training for something.Saw another helicopter yesterday but it wasn't flying as low as the other day.I hear them before I can see them,they are so loud compared to air care/news helicopters.I waved and gave them a thumbs up in case they could see me.


----------

